# Pixie Frog Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice frog man. i love thoes guys. i have always wnated one of thoes and a budgetts frog. you also got the good one to, not the crappy dwarf pixie frog. keep us posted on the little guys growth casue they grow fast as crap.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im pretty sure its a female, they have a cream colored chest
and the males have a yellowish chest.

The females dont get as big as the males with pixie frogs.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice Pixie


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I thought your pac mans were looking good, but this one could be a model (well kind off)







I would love to own one, but unfortunately they aren't too active.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^









Thanks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like you got a nice one there. They get pretty big dont they?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a pretty cool frog..they look like a toad to me but they are really called frogs?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Looks like you got a nice one there. They get pretty big dont they?
> [snapback]1078128[/snapback]​


Males get to be around 8 - 10 inches 
Females around 4 - 5 inches


----------

